# Upgrading from 6.2 to 8.0



## disp (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi everybody

I plan to upgrade my FreeBSD 6.2 servers to FreeBSD 8.0. I would like make a binary upgrade using the freebsd-update utility. 

In the announcement http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2009-September/052024.htm it's specified :



> The freebsd-update(8) utility supports binary upgrades of i386 and amd64
> systems running earlier FreeBSD releases. Systems running 7.0-RELEASE,
> 7.1-RELEASE, 7.2-RELEASE, 8.0-BETA1, 8.0-BETA2, 8.0-BETA3, or 8.0-BETA4
> can upgrade as follows:
> ...



Is it possible from FreeBSD 6.2 ? Does anyone have already make it ?

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 10, 2010)

Code:
	

`DESCRIPTION
     The freebsd-update tool is used to fetch, install, and rollback binary
     updates to the FreeBSD base system.  Note that updates are only available
     if they are being built for the FreeBSD release and architecture being
     used; in particular, the FreeBSD Security Team only builds updates for
     releases shipped in binary form by the FreeBSD Release Engineering Team,
     e.g., FreeBSD 6.1-RELEASE and FreeBSD 6.2-RC1, but not FreeBSD 6.2-STABLE
     or FreeBSD 7.0-CURRENT.`


----------

